# B5 or B6 what would u do



## GOODBYNAAIR (Oct 29, 2011)

I like the look of the b6 better but it adds pounds!!! more money ? 2001 170hp stock and the 2003 is still 170hp right? 


http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.j...rds=25&cardist=51&standard=false&rdpage=thumb



the b5 is not as fat but a lil older not as nice inside and out but less money? I plan on tunning whatever one i get 

http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.j...rds=25&cardist=51&standard=false&rdpage=thumb


what would you guys do pro and cons p.s the b6 just had the timming belt done and water pump.. both have 77k miles on them ??


----------



## boombstc (Feb 3, 2011)

My vote is for the B6. It is probably the most attractive out of all the flavors and each new gen works out some of the bugs of the old one.


----------



## GOODBYNAAIR (Oct 29, 2011)

thanks guys but i got the b5


----------



## AWhiteRabbit (Sep 30, 2008)

GOODBYNAAIR said:


> thanks guys but i got the b5


Pics?


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Post pictures. :beer:


----------



## GOODBYNAAIR (Oct 29, 2011)

PSU said:


> Post pictures. :beer:


----------



## GOODBYNAAIR (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## MKVmyfast (Sep 16, 2008)

Good choice with the B5 my cousin bought a B6 and can't find much parts for modifying the B5 in my opinion has so much more you can do to it 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------

